# How Do People Quote From Sggs And Bani Online?



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

When people quote from SGGS and Bani in the original Gurmuhki, transliteration and English translation in these or other forums, how do they do it?  Is there some kind of engine that they are using that they are cutting and pasting from?

And too, how do they know which page the quote is on?  Is the document they are using having some kind of search feature?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> When people quote from SGGS and Bani in the original Gurmuhki, transliteration and English translation in these or other forums, how do they do it?  Is there some kind of engine that they are using that they are cutting and pasting from?
> 
> And too, how do they know which page the quote is on?  Is the document they are using having some kind of search feature?



You may copy and paste via the following:
Sri Granth


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> You may copy and paste via the following:
> Sri Granth


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Ishna (May 22, 2018)

For the second half of your question, most websites that give you Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are formatted to keep to a more-or-less standardized page numbering system.  So, technically, when you're looking at a page in SriGranth, say, page 461 - if you go into Darbar Sahib, Amritsar and open the bir (body, volume) on the manji sahib (platform the SGGSJ is on), the physical page 461 should match SriGranth's page 461.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 22, 2018)

Ishna said:


> For the second half of your question, most websites that give you Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are formatted to keep to a more-or-less standardized page numbering system.  So, technically, when you're looking at a page in SriGranth, say, page 461 - if you go into Darbar Sahib, Amritsar and open the bir (body, volume) on the manji sahib (platform the SGGSJ is on), the physical page 461 should match SriGranth's page 461.


Thank you.  I also found an engine by which you can search by English or Punjabi and get the results.  I used it to find the English translation of a bani for which I only knew the first few words in Punjabi (Rehras Sahib).  It is SikhiToTheMax from SikhiWiki.


----------

